# Older Western on a 06 CTD



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

I got a 60018-7'6" mold board and a Mark 3a Isarmatic lift control along with all the brackets, A frame, lighting and controls off a 87 Power Ram 1500. I am looking to mount it on my 06 Dodge. I want to have it so I can drop the whole plow lights and all, like the guys with the 2 round sockets so I can easily drop it when not in use. 

Does anyone have good detailed pics of a newer Dodge with an easily removeable plow so I can copy the mount? Especially exactly how it mounts to the frame. Does not need to be a Western, any mount that I can copy would be great. 

I've never had a plow before, so if you have other thoughts and suggestions, please go slow. 

Thanks all!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

robmints;391381 said:


> I got a 60018-7'6" mold board and a Mark 3a Isarmatic lift control along with all the brackets, A frame, lighting and controls off a 87 Power Ram 1500. I am looking to mount it on my 06 Dodge. I want to have it so I can drop the whole plow lights and all, like the guys with the 2 round sockets so I can easily drop it when not in use.
> 
> Does anyone have good detailed pics of a newer Dodge with an easily removeable plow so I can copy the mount? Especially exactly how it mounts to the frame. Does not need to be a Western, any mount that I can copy would be great.
> 
> ...


I would say sell the plow you have! Find a good used one on ebay or something that will mount right up to your truck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That's some da^n good advice.


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the advise. Is there a reason why you don't like that particular plow?

It does have some years on it but it seems to be in very good condition. 

The new Dodges don't have fuses for some of the lighting and with the way the wiring is I am planning on not using any part of the Dodge harness no matter what plow I have. So I'm not going to save any set up time with a vehicle specific plow when it comes to wiring.

What I am looking for is a pic or a link to a pic of where the plow manufacturers use as mounting points and how they mount to a frame. 

I live in MD and we don't have a huge # of people with plows much less 3rd gen Dodges with plows. By the time I search ebay and drive to PA or WV to pick up a plow I could make a frame.

So, if this plow is piece of junk, or I'm not going to be able to get parts, I'll get another one, but if the plow is OK, it would be nice to have a pic of some mounting points.

Thanks again, appreicate the help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

All of the plow manufacturers have some kind of service center with install instructions available this is the western page with 06 dodges http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=121follow the links at the top of the page for more examples. they all will give you guidance as to mounting points, so will the dodge body builders book. beware of air bag sensors, steering components and coolant systems.
A couple of ? 
Is your unit cable controlled?
do you intend to run headlights?
are you willing to cut the bumper if necessary?
do you have the controls harnesses and solenoids?


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

> A couple of ?


Thanks for the interest, I can use the help.



> Is your unit cable controlled?


It is cable controlled. I was planning on mounting the control to a CB type mount that attaches to the seat frame for removal in the non-plow season.



> do you intend to run headlights?


Yes I intend to run headlights. My plan is to have a break out box attached to the control mounting that has a couple of three position toggle switches (one for headlights and hi-beams and one for directional blinkers) , and a light relay and a flasher and fuses. With a direct connection to the battery and the lights.



> are you willing to cut the bumper if necessary?


The little air dam under the bumper, yes. The bumper, no.



> do you have the controls harnesses and solenoids?


Yes. The plow was dealer installed on the Power Ram when new and I had a friend take it off for the first time the other day. (the A frame and pump/light frame were on the truck all the time but the mold board and frame were stored inside when not in use)

Again, Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

robmints;391477 said:


> Thanks for the interest, I can use the help.
> 
> It is cable controlled. I was planning on mounting the control to a CB type mount that attaches to the seat frame for removal in the non-plow season.
> 
> ...


 Good luck!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Do yourself a favor. Call RICK at R and B steel in rockvillie. 240 268 0860 You are going to waste an insane amount of time and money. Only to have a really crappy set up. I install in the winter western snow plows for R+B. An 06 dodge already with a brand new factory set up is a pain in the butt to install. With how the bumper is attacheted to the frame. Make it cummin power and its even worse. These new trucks are not like the old ones. With all the crash crumble zones now in trucks. You can't just start welding a plow frame on them. Because if you wreck you are going to loose all that safety protection. You said yourself you have never plowed before. So with no experience, you have no idea what weak points there in a snow plow, how it is suppost to function, wiring etc. You could very easily catch the truck on fire with the wiring and burn it to the ground. So building one from scratch is really a waste. Just sucker it up and spend the $4000 or more for a brand new plow. Whats the point of buying a brand new truck and then welding on a POS old snow plow to it. Looks tacky.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The green one makes some good points, if perhaps a bit loutish in his manner and extreme in his forecast.
It takes one of my guys about 3 to 4 hours to do a install on a new dodge. That's with factory engineered and produced parts following detailed instructions.
your equipment is good just a couple of generations outdated.
Western hasn't changed their moldboard for 20 years it's just how it mounts to the truck that's changed. That an electric controlled hydraulics.


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm taking your advise to heart but please let me explain why I don't think I can buy new. I'm paying for the kid's education along with the other bills. So if I could flip this plow and get one that was set up for my truck without too much out of pocket that would be great. I have been looking in my area and there is alot of Ford stuff, the occasional Chevy and not one 3rd gen Dodge. I can't say I look all the time but I have been looking for about a year for something i could swing. This one cost $400. I have known the guy with the truck since he had it installed and I know how much he used it and how hard he is on stuff in general. So I bought it. By trade I guess you would call me a millwright, or a welder that rigs and machines, or a machinist that rigs and welds. I haven't burnt anything down yet and I'm not planning on starting with my truck. i'll do a better job of wiring than Daimler/Chrysler with the stupid TIPM they put on work trucks.

The Western link is great. Didn't think they would drill holes in the frame but that is why I am asking before doing anything.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry if I sound kind of harsh.

But If you find a used western ultra mount. Your 90% there already. Then you can get a 06 dodge mount for about $545. Then the HB-5 head lights wiring for about $170.

Here is one around the corner for ya. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/8-fo...020QQitemZ300112083194QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW Its a 7.6' pro, not my favorite western since I am a pro plus fan. But you can get it cheap. Then covert it over to your dodge.

Another 7.6 pro cheap http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/7-1-...017QQitemZ270120421742QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

If you want to go cheap either of these will work. Personally I would look for a 8' or 8.5'proplus. But add another 1k to the used plow price.

Also what dodge do you have? Cummins? Dually? Mega Cab?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good stuff, itsgottobegreen, excellent info, good research, prime advice.:salute:


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

OK guys you are beating me down and getting me to re-think. itsgottobegreen you don't sound harsh to me, thanks for the help. 

I have an 06 Cummins quad cab, auto, SRW, 2500 (all 2500 are srw though).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We offer advice not agreement, and as the eminent snowplow pornologist Dr Seman Fraud
once said " what is wisdom except experience shared." 
Good luck:waving:


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Where do you live in maryland?


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

I live in Cockeysville. It would take me about 3 hours to get to Rockville on a weekday, and about an hour and fifteen on a weekend day. Baltimore traffic is bad enough, I avoid DC all together if at all possible. Used to go to bars, concerts, and Caps games at least a couple times a month. But I haven't been near DC in three years, traffic just got to be too much. When I go past the Greenbelt exit on 295 I get a rash.


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. IGTBG, thanks for the time and all the advise you gave me, it helped a lot. I could not find the cable to electric conversion so I kept the pump/lift and angle cylinders in case I need them. I got a good deal on the light kit and hydraulic carton from Meyers, so I bought it to see how I do. I guess I'm $2400 and 6-8 hrs into it so I did not save much but i learned a whole bunch about the plow and the truck. Nothing like doing some plow work on a 100 degree day to make you think snow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude that came out nicer than what you explained to me on the phone. I assume the lower push bean connects the the 2nd set of pin holes on the truck side? 

Only problem is, I don't know what pay rate your at. We pay our subs with western/fisher/curtis higher than subs with meyer. its kinda both. LOL


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

IGTBG,

Yes the other holes are for some kickers. I put bolts in them. I tried to make it as close to an ultramount as I could and still work for me. I don't have any rate yet because I don't have insurance and I'm not doing any work for hire without being insured. But that might be a question for another thread.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow... looks like you've made a kind of Fisher Minute Mount using Meyer & Western! Looks like a great fab job (just paint it all black & maybe sandblast/repaint the blade).

Hope you have a good season


~Kevin


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

I hope you have some money left over to have your airbags replaced ! 

Thats one of many reasons why Western/Boss crash test vehicle w/ plows.

Looks nice, goodluck this season, Plowtech


----------

